# Advice for our reccie trip to Halifax



## hannahlou (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi all,
We are coming to Canada for a reccie/ holiday 4 - 18th April and have booked a car so that we can travel to look at possible areas within the halifax area. Does anyone have any advice on areas that we should look at or possible ones to avoid. We have been recommended Fall River but never visited before so we are looking towards you experts. We would like to stay in a hotel for some of the stay but we are also considering renting for one week so that we can get a feel of the economics etc of the area. We will be bringing our two children 12 and 8 so will need to do some fun things too.
Another question is are schools out in Canada open during these dates or is Easter the same in Canada as in the UK. The reason we are asking this is because we would have liked to view some schools if this is possible.

Looking forward to your replies.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone from Halifax area can help hannahlou out here?

Spring break in Alberta is the two weeks before Easter, but all areas set their own school holidays so you could check with the local school board

This site has some community profiles that may help you decide on location. http://www.gov.ns.ca/chartfx62/comm...gname=Nova Scotia&gnum=pro9012&gnum2=&gview=1


----------

